# Any bike shows/swap meets in the South East?



## rcbstuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Are there any bicycle show/swap meets in the South East.  I knew ther used to be one in Georgia.  Any information would be awesome .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2017)

You just missed one in Commerce. We had one in Charlotte in Feb that was pretty darn good. The Get-A-Grip show was in Cleveland Tn in March, and Tyler holds one in Powder Springs, GA in Nov. Of course the place to be at the end of this month is Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapids, OH with the Ann Arbor Show on Sunday of the same weekend. If you like riding classic bikes we ride in Charlotte once a month (second Sunday). On May 20th we are having a ride in Nashville where members from Arizona, Missouri, Illinois, Georgia, North Carolina, Tennessee, and parts unknown will gather for a mega ride. You are more than welcome to join us! V/r Shawn


----------



## rcbstuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Shawn,  thanks  I  would have went to the one in Charlotte or Commerce since I live in SC.

I will,think about the ride.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 12, 2017)

Shawn bout summed it up excluding the monthly ride you just missed last sunday! Hurricanecoaster1941 is also on FB where the ride locations, pics and stuff are posted. Hope we see you soon!
Don


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 12, 2017)

Consider this   www.steelinmotion.net      Went to it in 2016 and had a blast !  Old school drag racing, swap meet, music, bike show....


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 12, 2017)

Let's not forget the show & swap in Eden NC next month or Smoopy's HooDoo Hullabaloo in Murfreesboro TN in October.


----------



## rcbstuff (Apr 13, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Consider this   www.steelinmotion.net      Went to it in 2016 and had a blast !  Old school drag racing, swap meet, music, bike show....



Cool, that one is within 1 1/2  hours from me....planning on going


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Not a bike show per se but if you're ever in the greater Augusta Ga area you're welcome to drop by and check out some of the stuff I got lay'n around. V/r Shawn


----------



## rcbstuff (Apr 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Not a bike show per se but if you're ever in the greater Augusta Ga area you're welcome to drop by and check out some of the stuff I got lay'n around. V/r Shawn



Great thank you


----------



## Smoopy's (Apr 14, 2017)

might try this one..I heard its pretty good..
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/3r...uise-october-7th-2017-murfreesboro-tn.107820/


----------



## richtrix (Apr 14, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ncvbas-7th-annual-bicycle-minibike-swap-show-sat-may-6th.107477/


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Smoopy's said:


> might try this one..I heard its pretty good..
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/3r...uise-october-7th-2017-murfreesboro-tn.107820/




I asked a few times and we never did see any pics from last year? Before I drive six hours I'd like to have some kind of idea of what to expect.


----------

